# Bartow County Club openings



## bigtex (Aug 9, 2009)

First come first serve.  Have plenty of openings.  This is a new club.  If you are looking for a place to take your family and enjoy the outdoors we have a spot for  you.  If you are looking for a place to go get drunk and do drugs we do not have a place for you.  This is a 497 acre track that does not look like it has been hunted in several years.  It is beautifully laid out with plenty of deer signs.  The dues will be 400.00 year.  It is located about 6 miles west of Adairsville.  The club is on the Bartow/Floyd county line.
Please feel free to email me at nrdent2@aol.com.  I have had plenty of people tell me they want to get in but most have not paid.  Money talks.


----------



## Alaska (Aug 9, 2009)

How many members will you be allowing?


----------



## ABAC33 (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of habitat, hardwoods, pines, fields?  any place on there good for rabbits?


----------



## gamike (Aug 10, 2009)

how many members will u be having..  i live toward kingston and am very insterested...


----------



## fishphillips (Aug 11, 2009)

I sent you a e-mail very interested in club


----------



## bigtex (Aug 11, 2009)

First of all let me answer the question about the rabbits.  Yes I was there yesterday riding and I saw at least 10.  Now as far as how many members that has not been determined.  This is a new club and no rules have been set up.  The terrain is rlling hills, some thinned pines, some hardwoods, some thick pines.  There are a lot of great hunting spots just waiting on someone to put a stand on them.

I can be reached at 404-895-6655 for additional questions.  

Also, I am thinking about having our first meeting Monday night so we can determine the direction we want to go.  If you want to look or ride the property call me and let's set up an appointment.

God Bless
Norm


----------



## bigtex (Aug 12, 2009)

If you would like to attend our first meeting please give me a call.  We are going to have it Monday Night in Cartersville at 7:00 pm.  404-895-6655.  We have permission for food plots and camping.  We are ready to roll.  I am very excited about what I am seeing on the property.


----------



## Hntr130 (Sep 3, 2009)

I know I am late, but do you still have any space available?  Also you said 6 miles from Adairsville, where exactly is the property?  I would like to go take a look at it.

Thanks


----------



## roadking (Sep 4, 2009)

do you still have any openings ? i live in woodstock and need a close place to take to young boys


----------



## Tphillips (Nov 18, 2009)

interested. any openings?


----------



## oliver 42 (Nov 18, 2009)

norm am very interrested you can call me 7062999015


----------



## bigtex (Apr 17, 2010)

We had a club member that could not come up with the money this year so we have one opening.  First come, first serve it will not last.  This is a Christian family club for families to be able to enjoy the out doors.  We have been seeing numerous hogs and Turkeys over the last month.  Please feel free to call Norm at 404-895-6655.  We have 17 members on 500 very huntable acres.  We did this to keep the dues of 400.00 low.


----------



## dloyd86 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey norm. Do tou still have open for 3 peoples


----------



## bigtex (Aug 29, 2010)

Wanted to pass this on.  I have a couple of members that has ran on hard times and needs to sell their membership.  If you are interested please call me at 404-895-6655.  We have 500 acres, deer, turkey and hog.  We have 13 members.  Hugh camping area.  This is a Christian club and welcome families.  Our club has voted that memberships cover all immediate family as long as the children are full time students.  This includes full time college students.  This is a great place to have quality family time.  Look forward in hearing from you.


----------



## RAM0016 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey i know it's late, but another club which i was trying to get in on fell thru, are there still openings here. 
Thanks.


----------



## madcop942 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a hunting club for this year...big mistake on my part.

When do I need to contact you with dues for next season.  I love hunting in Bartow County...did it last season and I want to get out of Haralson County hunting.

Thanks.


----------



## NewHogGuy (Nov 11, 2010)

Still looking, cause so am I


----------



## lockness hunter (Nov 27, 2010)

I know this has been up for awhiloe but was wondering if there are any spots open still? I am very interested for 2011 season. If you have any spots please email me @ lockedwood@gmail.com..

Thnx


----------



## gstull (Dec 16, 2010)

A collegue and myself are wondering if you still have any openings for the 2011 season? we are losing our lease after 2010 season.  We can be contacted through g_stull@hotmail.com or tri.mtannermartin@gmail.com.  Thanks

If not can you lead us in a direction where we can find something locally.


----------



## jnix (Dec 17, 2010)

If you have opening in 2011 let me know. Very interested email Jason at jnix30534@gmail.com or phone 678-776-0510


----------



## WCHAZ (Dec 18, 2010)

If you have any opeanings for 2011 season let me know please i have two young boys and we are lookin for a place like that 706 455 8804 thanks


----------



## dgilles (Dec 31, 2010)

would be interested in the 2011 season. if you have any openings give me a call at 706-266-1150


----------



## GAHunterz (Jan 19, 2011)

Very interested:  
770-653-7636
gahunterz@hotmail.com
Thx Mel
Neighbor would be interested as well


----------



## bartowhunter (Jan 20, 2011)

Are yall willing to do a small game only lease?


----------



## countryboy2276 (Feb 5, 2011)

Are yall willing to do a small game only lease?


----------



## bigtex (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay for all of those that sent emails about being interested in the 2011 season we do have a couple of openings.  We will be having our meeting in the next few weeks so if you are interested you need to contact me as soon as possible.  Remember we are a family friendly club!  We encourage camping and making use of the club year around.  There are 14 members on 500 acres and the dues are 455.00 Any questions please feel free to call me at 404-895-6655 God Bless, Norm


----------



## mcgraw (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey so what the deer heard like any hog.


----------



## ranchf250 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Bartow club*

Please PM me when you know the date of the meeting.. I am interested in a membership. Thanks


----------



## madcop942 (Feb 20, 2011)

*New Member*

Looking forward to a great season, great club, and some really nice guys.

Thanks for bringing me on board, Norm.

Trying to get a strategy for a food plot and we will be set.


----------



## ratlird (Feb 23, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## ratlird (Feb 25, 2011)

Another PM sent.


----------



## bigtex (Mar 18, 2011)

*openings*

We had a couple of members that are unable to stay in the club due to financial situation.    If interested in the up coming turkey and deer season please feel free to call me at 404-895-6655.  The dues are 455.00 and must be paid immediately.  As some of you know our openings do not last long so if interested don't drag your feet.  This is a family club we do not allow any drinking or drugs.  Our club is a place where we encouage families to spend time together in the outdoors year around.   God Bless Norm,


----------



## White_Wolf (Mar 23, 2011)

I will call you on 3/24/2011 about membership, sounds like a great club


----------



## RAM0016 (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you still looking for members for the 2011 deer season?


----------



## dgilles (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone gets out or can't come up with the money give me a call at 706-266-1150. My name is Danny


----------



## bigtex (May 29, 2011)

We just finished up a great turkey season, biggest turkey killed this year 12" beard weighed 29 pounds with 1 1/2 inch spurs.  We have one opening if interested please call Norm at 404-895-6655.  I will be on the lease after about 4 today Sunday May 29 till sometimes Wednesday if you want to come look at it.


----------



## HogSlayer404 (Dec 1, 2011)

any hogs on your property??? Is stalking allowed or just hunting from your stand???


----------



## boarhunter32 (Dec 5, 2011)

Interested if you still have openings.


----------



## Jdwmsoutdoors (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you still looking for members & how many. I have 3 guys from Canton looking.


----------



## khicken (Jan 5, 2012)

looking for a qdm hunting club for the 2012-2013 season if any opening please call me at 904-813-3947 or email khicken3696@yahoo.com thank you


----------

